# Solved: iMovie 11, music clips not playing



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have made several videos from our old home movies with no problems. Now, suddenly, my audio clips that I have placed in the project window, refuse to play. The video, itself, plays just fine, inclucing its sound, but all my added audio clips are silent. They will play on VLC from my Finder window, but will not play in iMovie like they should.

I'm suspecting it might be a setting I have changed when trying to get Skype to work on my iMac. Still don't know if I have that done right, but that is the only time I have done anything to my computer sounds and don't know if that could affect iMovie since the video sound plays, but not the added mp3 tracks.

Would appreciate any suggestions
Peg


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have resolved this by accident. I had added some tracks earlier and then moved the tracks to my video sound folder. I noticed these 2 tracks had a small yellow triangle that always means something is wrong. I deleted them both and replaced them with the files in their new location and suddenly all my tracks are playing. Have no idea why the new tracks wouldn't play, but hopefully this will be helpful if anyone else has this problem.


----------

